# pap-nap



## BCSTACY (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone been coding for a PAP-NAP cpt code 95807-52?


----------



## cyndybr (Mar 9, 2011)

*Pap-Naps*

I saw this old post and wondered if anyone is having any luck billing and getting paid for Pap-Naps, as our Sleep Lab is now looking into this concept as a way of increasing patient satisfaction with CPap/BiPap treatment of sleep disorders.
Thanks for any input


----------

